# records wrong channel



## kool3reeze (May 18, 2011)

this has happened a few times lately... 

tonight was watching "fourth kind" about 15 minutes after it started recording... on hbo

then an hour into it the recording of "eat pray love" (starz) kicked in, and the show I was watching automatically switched to "house hunters". ???

ok, so go to "DVR" button and select "fourth kind" to watch... yet it had been recording "house hunters" (hgtv) all along. but not shown as "house hunters", it's shown as "fourth kind". (on the DVR recording list)

so basically now I'm setting it to record the next showing of "fourth kind" and I'll catch it later. (hopefully. not that's it actually a good movie or anything lol)

 :nono2:

not the first time, and i've gone as far as powering down and unplugging all connections and let it set before reconnecting and powering up. 

any ideas what's happening?

better yet... how to resolve this issue?

tia for your thoughts!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi...

I think we need more information.

Are you running in single or duo mode?

Were you watching a pre-recorded event? OR a recording that was currently in progress on HBO? OR had you just paused live TV on HBO and then unpaused it to watch delayed?


----------

